# My New mylar bags have holes in them =(



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Ordered 5 gal. mylar bags and got them in. I did the recommended flashilght test and yep they all have pin holes in them. I'm so bummed!!!

So where do I get large mylar bags without holes in them? I ordered these from amazon.

I am repairing these with foil tape (DH loves that stuff so we always have it on hand). So far one has hardened up nicely, the other one is getting there but it had alot of O2 in it when we sealed it up. 

And am I overkilling? Last night I put my corn in mylar bags with O2 absorbers and sealed. That goes in a 5 gal food grade bucket with either a gamma lid or a regular lid depending on if I have one with a gamms lid or not. Sometimes I feel like I'm wasting materials by doubleing up, but then I think betyter be safe than sorry LOL!!!

Thanks for any info you can give!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Will the place you bought them from accept returns? That's such a bummer!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Only exchanges and the holes are in the folds of the bags, so I'm sure they all have holes in them. I'm going to use them with the tape and count it as a lesson learned =(


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would definitely be returning them to Amazon. You paid money for a product that clearly wasn't delivered. If they will only take an exchange I would send them back and demand that they send you bags without pinholes.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

razorback said:


> Ordered 5 gal. mylar bags and got them in. I did the recommended flashilght test and yep they all have pin holes in them. I'm so bummed!!!
> 
> So where do I get large mylar bags without holes in them? I ordered these from amazon.
> 
> ...


I buy all of mine from USA Emergency Supply...........I've never had a problem with them, I've never done a flashlight test but they will suck down hard around stuff.............If that was dried corn that you were putting up, I also would do the things that you did but I sure don't for everything. Many things I just put in mylar, squish out most of the air by hand and seal it, then stick into bucket....I don't use the absorbers like I use to...I do use the vac. sealer a lot more though and put those pkgs into mylar and then into buckets....I don't think you can overdo on being careful though....


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Dang, I never thought of doing that! (checking with a flashlight)


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank ya'll for the info, and resurance that I haven't gone off the deep end LOL!!! 

DH had me second guessing myself with the bags and food grade buckets =D

I'll check the bags today and see how the foil tape is holding up. 

Sentry I've already filled two of the bags =D I just couldn't wait any longer to get the corn off my kitchen table. I was a fraid it was going to start to grow soon =D


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Buckets will help protect them bags from critters. Never be to safe with yer food in my book.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

It's been a while since my last posting and don't know if this suggestion has been made here or not. I acquire used foil lined/mylar type potato chip bags from friends, relatives, and neighbors. Invert, wash off the residues on the exterior, and seal dehydrated/vacuum packed items inside.


----------

